# Happy Christmas...



## krela (Dec 24, 2011)

Have a good one folks, don't drink or eat too much, it makes fitting through those access points harder... ;-)


----------



## gingrove (Dec 24, 2011)

Happy Christmas to you too! Thanks for all your work to keep DP working


----------



## nelly (Dec 24, 2011)

krela said:


> don't drink or eat too much, it makes fitting through those access points harder... ;-)



Oh dear, too late already 

You have a good one too mate, and as Gingrove says top work maintaining a top site 

Thank you


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 24, 2011)

Happy Christmas Krela, and everyone on DP. Thanks for all the great posts and explores this year.  Have a good one. 

I already posted this on the Christmas Urbex pics...even though it isn't!  But it's more fitting for this one.


----------



## kevsy21 (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas Krela and to all


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 24, 2011)

Have yourself a great one too! 
Thanks again for running a fantastic site all year!


----------



## smileysal (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone, hope you have have a good one. 

Love from me and Mendo.  X


----------



## night crawler (Dec 24, 2011)

Happy Christmas Krela and everyone else on DP, hope you all have a good one.


----------



## krela (Dec 24, 2011)

It's you folks that make this a great forum, I just try and keep the haters at bay that's all. ;-)


----------



## losttom (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas all!!


----------



## King Al (Dec 24, 2011)

Happy Christmas everyone! Hope its a good one


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas and Happy and Safe New Years Exploring


----------



## Winch It In (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all fellow explorers and cracking New year.


----------



## jonney (Dec 24, 2011)

merry Christmas one and all hope you all have a great one


----------



## klempner69 (Dec 25, 2011)

Happy Christmas to you Krela and all the members here...lets drink to a great 2012.

Stu


----------



## jools (Dec 25, 2011)

Season's greetings to one and all and I hope all your dreams and desires get realised in the New Year

Jools


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 25, 2011)

Happy Crimbo bud. Thanks for looking after the site. M and TJ


----------



## oldscrote (Dec 25, 2011)

A happy Christmas to all at DP thanks for a great site

Spike


----------



## RichCooper (Dec 25, 2011)

Happy Christmas All have a great time


----------



## urban phantom (Dec 25, 2011)

Happy christmas to all at DP and a big thanks for keeping the forum running have a great new year


----------



## magmo (Dec 25, 2011)

Happy Christmas to you all....


----------



## Faing (Dec 25, 2011)

Nollaig Shona Dhuit

Merry Christmmas to you all.


----------



## st33ly (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## smiler (Dec 25, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> Happy Christmas Krela, and everyone on DP. Thanks for all the great posts and explores this year.  Have a good one.
> 
> I already posted this on the Christmas Urbex pics...even though it isn't!  But it's more fitting for this one.





You sure you ordered enough beer Foxy?

Have a good One and a safe New Year.


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 25, 2011)

smiler said:


> You sure you ordered enough beer Foxy?


Don't worry, the brewery dray made several visits!


----------



## possessed (Dec 25, 2011)

krela said:


> don't drink or eat too much, it makes fitting through those access points harder... ;-)


Oh dear..... nearly half my presents are chocolate/ alcohol 
Merry christmas everybody and a happy urbexing new year


----------



## georgie (Dec 25, 2011)

krela said:


> Have a good one folks, don't drink or eat too much, it makes fitting through those access points harder... ;-)



too late for that mee thinks after quitting smoking 12 months ago ive put on nearly 3 stone

all the best though....


----------



## PaulPowers (Dec 25, 2011)

Happy Xmas everyone, heres to the next year bringing more amazing pics of new and exciting spots


----------



## MD (Dec 25, 2011)

Seasons greetings from me 
Wishing you all a safe and happy Xmas and new year


----------



## hamishsfriend (Dec 25, 2011)

Happy Christmas all!


----------



## wherever i may roam (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry xmas all....


----------



## kathyms (Dec 26, 2011)

*Happy christmas everyone*

HAPPY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE XXXX


----------



## maximus (Dec 27, 2011)

A bit late but merry xmas all!

Thanks for a great website Krela!


----------

